# The Sandman



## Kinguyakki (Aug 7, 2022)

Started watching The Sandman on Netflix, really enjoying it so far. . .though that 24 Hour Diner episode was a big WTF.  Amazing cast, though.

Have you seen it?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

I've seen it! I didn't have any expectations, since I knew almost nothing of the original comics, but wow, I loved the series! The slow pacing paired with long talks was great, I really prefer it over action-packed episodes that try to introduce you to a thousand different characters and plots in under 60 minutes.



Kinguyakki said:


> Started watching The Sandman on Netflix, really enjoying it so far. . .though that 24 Hour Diner episode was a big WTF.  Amazing cast, though.
> 
> Have you seen it?  Any thoughts?



That diner episode was my second favorite, just lost to the episode with Death. That one had me crying.


----------

